# New mystery hybrid



## monocotman (Nov 5, 2010)

Hi there,

final photo tonight is of a mystery plant that was bought off ebay as Gabriela -(kentuckiense x fasciolatum).
My thinking is that it is actually Lucy Pinkepank( kentuckiense x tibeticum).
This flower is frankly huge - the lip must be a good 3 inches across and distinctly flattened underneath.
The whole plant is large and chunky and it produces the biggest resting buds of any of them. 
It has the appearance of a 'tetraploid' plant.
Unfortunately it is a slow increaser but seems happy enough,

Regards,

David


----------



## NYEric (Nov 5, 2010)

Nice.


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 5, 2010)

Extra cool pouch.


----------



## John M (Nov 5, 2010)

I like this one too. Very cool!


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2010)

Can't help you, but Wow! Nice one!:clap::drool:


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 6, 2010)

that is gorgeous, and awesome job flowering it.

I can't help you with the ID though. Why do you think that it is wrong?


----------



## monocotman (Nov 6, 2010)

*Why Lucy?*

Hi there,

the grex 'Gabriela' has flowers that are brown and yellow - quite unlike this one.
As you can see from this photo, the whole plant is pretty big - a good 2 feet high ( the pot is eight inches across) so one parent must be the tall growing kentuckiense. 
The stems are so robust that the closest one is capable of supporting two very large flowers with ease. 
To acheive the flower colour, the other parent must be one of the macranthos complex. It could possibly be 'Philipp'( kent. x macranthos) but the three other Philipp's that I grow are smaller than this plant and have a much rounder and elongated lip.
So for me the most likely other parent is the species with the largest flowers - tibeticum, making the grex Lucy Pinkepank.
If I manage to get some pollen next year, I'm thinking of crossing this with an alba macranthos in the hope of producing a plant similar to Lucy but with very pale or white flowers.
Regards,

David


----------



## goldenrose (Nov 6, 2010)

:clap::drool::drool::drool::clap:


----------



## Kevin (Nov 6, 2010)

monocotman said:


> If I manage to get some pollen next year, I'm thinking of crossing this with an alba macranthos in the hope of producing a plant similar to Lucy but with very pale or white flowers.



If you are unsure of the parentage, how will you record the parents of this new hybrid, if you make it? Is it just for your own interest, or do you want to register it and sell it?


----------



## smartie2000 (Nov 7, 2010)

yes crossing with an plant with an uncertain identification isn't the best idea in my opinion. I'd prefer to see results from a properly identified plants, that way we can see definite answers to why the offspring look a certain way, and also for registration purposes


----------



## McKatelyn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'm certainly no expert on Cyps but here's my two cents. First of, you might not be able to register a unidentified hybrid, but I say go for it. The plant is a real pretty one and the hybrids with an alba macranthos might be truly stunning. Secondly, Your plant does look to be a Philipp to my eyes. Both of Philipps's parent plants are pretty variable and so there are many types of Philipp. My mature clump of Philipp grows to about 2 feet tall so the size is very reasonable. In Fact, one solid yellow flowering var of kentuckiense grows over 3 feet tall.


----------



## monocotman (Nov 10, 2010)

*crossing Lucy?*

hi there,

I certainly won't be put off from crossing this plant with mac. alba because I don't have a definitive parentage.
I have no intention of registering the hybrid.
It all depends on whether either of my 2 mac. albas produce a flower next spring.
I agree that it is certainly possible that this plant is a form of 'Philipp'.
It is almost certainly either 'Philipp' or 'Lucy'.
I'm just going by what my other plants of 'Lucy' and 'Philipp' look like.
A cross to mac. alba might shed light on this depending on the variation shown by the resulting seedlings,

Regards,

David


----------



## tenman (Nov 11, 2010)

Great flower! Where are you located growing this?


----------



## monocotman (Nov 12, 2010)

*location*

Hi Tenman,

I'll try to remember to update my details, but I live near Cambridge in the UK.
Not the best place in the UK for cyps - they would like the cooler and wetter west , but they still do pretty well.
They really like our maritime climate, buffered by the gulf stream.
The main problem for most people with these plants is summer temps.
They grow best below 25 centigrade and will take up to 30 degrees for short periods. 
In areas with long periods above 30 degrees then the growth suffers.
Hybrids are generally way more vigorous than species and would be better as a first attempt in more marginal regions.
Winter storage is no problem in warmer areas- they would sit in a fridge in a pot at 4 degrees very easily,

Regards,

David


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 12, 2010)

Nice vigurious one!


----------



## GaryB (Nov 16, 2010)

monocotman said:


> Hi there,
> My thinking is that it is actually Lucy Pinkepank( kentuckiense x tibeticum).



I think is looks like Cyp Philipp (macranthum x kentuckiense)


----------

